# Patent: EF-S 10mm f/2.8 BR and EF 35mm BR Optical Formula



## canonnews (Apr 5, 2018)

```
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-patent-application-10mm-28-aps-c-br-and-35mm-14-br">Canon News</a> has found a BR related patent application (Japan Patent Application 2018-54914) that deals with a variant of the 35mm lens, but interestingly enough also contains a 10mm APS-C patent embodiment.</p>
<p>We’re obviously not getting a new EF 35mm f/1.4L lens, but the EF-S 10mm f/2.8 prime is interesting. People have wanted a wide angle prime for APS-C for as long as I can remember, but I’m not sure we’ll ever see such a lens come to market.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Woody (Apr 5, 2018)

*Re: Canon Patent Application: APS-C 10mm 2.8 BR and 35mm BR patent application*

I'll get the EF-S 10mm f/2.8 lens if it ever gets released!


----------



## Foxdude (Apr 6, 2018)

*Re: Canon Patent Application: APS-C 10mm 2.8 BR and 35mm BR patent application*

Might these lenses be Ef-m mount lenses? I really hope so. Ef-m 32mm F 1.4 is already confirmed, so why not?


----------



## Mac Duderson (Apr 6, 2018)

*Re: Canon Patent Application: APS-C 10mm 2.8 BR and 35mm BR patent application*

How about a 28mm 1.4L BR 8)


----------



## wazmunstr (Apr 6, 2018)

As someone that shoots bmx videos, this would be incredible! I use my 10-18mm daily, so extra f-stops would be such a huge help! Too bad they can't make this in a zoom. 10-22 2.8? DREAM.

Also, first post, long time lurker!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 6, 2018)

*Re: Canon Patent Application: APS-C 10mm 2.8 BR and 35mm BR patent application*



Foxdude said:


> Might these lenses be Ef-m mount lenses?



The backfocus distance would likeny indicate if that is the case.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 6, 2018)

wazmunstr said:


> As someone that shoots bmx videos, this would be incredible! I use my 10-18mm daily, so extra f-stops would be such a huge help! Too bad they can't make this in a zoom. 10-22 2.8? DREAM.
> 
> Also, first post, long time lurker!



There is a really nice (and fast) Tokina lens you might want to look at...... I’ve got the older version which is 11-16 at F2.8, but I think the new one is 11-20 at F2.8....


----------



## 20Dave (Apr 7, 2018)

What does BR stand for?


----------



## Cochese (Apr 8, 2018)

20Dave said:


> What does BR stand for?



Blu-Ray. It's lets the lens record up to 8K.


----------



## weilin (Apr 8, 2018)

20Dave said:


> What does BR stand for?



I'm not sure if the person above me is being serious, but:

BR = blue spectrum refractive

https://petapixel.com/2016/03/10/canons-new-blue-spectrum-refractive-lens-technology-works/


----------

